# مساعدة في مصنع الأجر (الطوب الجوفاء)



## hafid_f1 (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

اريد أن أعمل مصنع لطوب الجوفاؤ ( الأجر الأحمر) الطيني ولهذا أنا محتاج بعض المعلومات والمخططات 
للمصانع. 
نوع الفرن المستعمل . المساحة المطلوبة. مساحة الفرن .
مع العلم اريد أن أعمل مصنع أجر بطاقة 12000 - 16000 وحدة / ساعة
شكرا


----------

